# Feeling great!



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I finished Mike's tapes about a month ago and I have been feeling wonderful! I was seeing some results while doing the tapes, but since I have been finished I have been doing much better. I didn't connect all of this together until my wonderful husband commented on how good I have been recently. I have been eating terribly too since our kitchen has been torn up with remodeling. I know that Mike's tapes have played a positive role in my feeling better. I know that I am much less tense about going places and that I don't constantly fear being sick.Just thought I'd share....Thanks again, Mike!Kim


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Excellent Kim, congratulations. I'm so happy for you. AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kim, congradulations!







I am glad to see your doing better. I think its weird also, because I have had friends notice that I am much better, so I know what your talking about there. keep working with it Kim, it should continue to improve for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Woo Hoo!!!K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kcarb, can you do me a favor an post your comments in the CBT/hypno success thread for me. Thanks I believe this is important.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

